# a bit discouraged



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

We all come here...we come and post and yes, we disagree sometimes and yes it does get heated. But...jeez, do we need to resort to rudeness and sarcasm? With our home growing..I know we'll get some of this happening but it's discouraging. I am guilty of getting involved in heated topics but I hope I've not resorted to being rude and making snide comments to berate someone...not even as a joke. Words hurt and no matter if people are being "sensitive" or not...it is unnecessary to stoop to lows. I hope that at the end of the day here, even after disagreements...we can all treat each other with respect and kindness. I guess I just needed to vent. I am logging off here in a few minutes, and I hope when I come back in the morning I see posts that are respectful and more typical of this forum. *sigh* what a way to end the day.







I am sorry if any newbie posters came on today and witnessed anything that would discourage them from posting. Normally disagreements don't end in such a manner.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i think i missed something....


anyways, i'm sorry you feel that way







i'm a bit confused about what you're talking about, but i'm sure it wasn't intentional... i hope this doesn't make you want to leave SM


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

no, no I won't leave. Sometimes I do take time outs to regain my perspective ...it's like a REAL life family..we bicker but in the end we are a unit. I am sure you'll find the post on your own...if Joe doesn't get a hold if it before then.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 08:59 PM
> *no, no I won't leave. Sometimes I do take time outs to regain my perspective ...it's like a REAL life family..we bicker but in the end we are a unit.  I am sure you'll find the post on your own...if Joe doesn't get a hold if it before then.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53573*


[/QUOTE]








I'm unsure too.... I hope it wasn't me


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

nope wasnt u







it is obvious when it is found.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 06:54 PM
> *We all come here...we come and post and yes, we disagree sometimes and yes it does get heated. But...jeez, do we need to resort to rudeness and sarcasm? With our home growing..I know we'll get some of this happening but it's discouraging. I am guilty of getting involved in heated topics but I hope I've not resorted to being rude and making snide comments to berate someone...not even as a joke. Words hurt and no matter if people are being "sensitive" or not...it is unnecessary to stoop to lows. I hope that at the end of the day here, even after disagreements...we can all treat each other with respect and kindness. I guess I just needed to vent. I am logging off here in a few minutes, and I hope when I come back in the morning I see posts that are respectful and more typical of this forum. *sigh* what a way to end the day.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree with what ur saying. People should post respectfully. I think I found the post ur talking about. But in all fairness maltease's first post was just a general comment. Ur the first one to single her out and made a rude comment to "let it go". I think it's time for the


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

WAIT..."let it go" is rude? HUH?







COME ON!


***throws hands up in the air*** I dunno what the heck to do...jeez


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 17 2005, 06:09 PM
> *WAIT..."let it go" is rude? HUH?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am offended!! I do not appreciate you calling my lord and savior "jeez!" Also, you should always captialize his name: Jesus!


Just kidding, don't get mad!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+Apr 17 2005, 09:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am offended!! I do not appreciate you calling my lord and savior "jeez!" Also, you should always captialize his name: Jesus!


Just kidding, don't get mad! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53590
[/B][/QUOTE]


Then just STOP antagonizing the situation!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

tlunn gracias!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> > > WAIT..."let it go" is rude? HUH?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am not upset, nor amused....more like ANNOYED! I agree life is GOOD!
Contribute something positive or go to bed...







Please?!


----------



## MaltTease (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 17 2005, 06:33 PM
> *I am not upset, nor amused....more like ANNOYED! I agree life is GOOD!
> Contribute something positive or go to bed...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now, now, that is certainly NOT positive, tlunn. 

Whether or not you or anyone else is amused, I am still entitled to free speech just the same as anyone else. Just b/c a joke failed does not mean I should be censored.


Ok, goodnight!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MaltTease+Apr 17 2005, 09:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, now, that is certainly NOT positive, tlunn. 

Whether or not you or anyone else is amused, I am still entitled to free speech just the same as anyone else. Just b/c a joke failed does not mean I should be censored.


Ok, goodnight!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53602
[/B][/QUOTE]


We don't censor NOR do we ban people on this board. It is posts such as yours that would entitle someone to have to even CONSIDER it.









Oh, and FYI...that WAS positive for me...I was thinking MUCH more negatively.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

it surely is past their bedtime...immature as they are acting. I am now sure more than ever it is Jay or the like.







Got nothing better to do than come here and check us out eh? :lol:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

maybe they found the hole I was using back in march?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope this forum doesn't turn into MO! If I found the right post - it had the FYI abbrev. , which to ME was not offensive. My 9 year old uses it all the time. Sorta like LOL to me. It seemed like LadyMontana started the bitter comments?! I don't know maybe a different post, but lets all please try to post with respect. If you don't have anything nice to say, don't speak is what my Grandmother always said! Let's just chalk it up to maybe we all took things alittle wrong and forget it.

I think the hole was about when you said you were going to hibernate, triste.

I think some have said some things they shouldn't have, even if in just defense.

I appriecate everyone's help on here even if advice was different from someone else's - at least I had options to choose from that was right for me!! So thanks to everyone and Let's agree to just disagree sometimes!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have pm'd you Abbey...w/some explanations


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Can I offer a few words of advice? I have not read the "offensive" posts...nor do I care to at this point. I think that sometimes it's best just to walk away from (or in this case, not click on) a situation when things get a little too nasty. I know we all value the ability to speak freely, and that's what makes this site so wonderful. Please take the higher road and just don't engage in negative "conversation."


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 18 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Can I offer a few words of advice?  I have not read the "offensive" posts...nor do I care to at this point.  I think that sometimes it's best just to walk away from (or in this case, not click on) a situation when things get a little too nasty.  I know we all value the ability to speak freely, and that's what makes this site so wonderful.  Please take the higher road and just don't engage in negative "conversation."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53693*


[/QUOTE]


I really wish I could have kept my mouth shut/fingers still!







But that poster was SO annoying-just antagonizing!!!







So unnecessary!!!
I finally went to bed! Ha ha..that helped.







I felt like I was stooping to his/her level after awhile.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah, let's not let this site turn into MO. If that poster is Joe (or someone helping Joe) they are probably trying to turn us into MO because we talk negatively about them. So instead of stooping to their level let's just try to ignore this person. Some sites let you "ignore" a poster. If we can't do that here (I would have no clue how to) then let's just do it ourselves by not reading their posts. Seems like they are just going to pick at whoever will bite so let's try not to bite.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 18 2005, 09:04 AM
> *Yeah, let's not let this site turn into MO.  If that poster is Joe (or someone helping Joe) they are probably trying to turn us into MO because we talk negatively about them.  So instead of stooping to their level let's just try to ignore this person.  Some sites let you "ignore" a poster.  If we can't do that here (I would have no clue how to) then let's just do it ourselves by not reading their posts.  Seems like they are just going to pick at whoever will bite so let's try not to bite.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53704*


[/QUOTE]


Fanny May...you mean Jay not Joe...Joe is our moderator...Jay is MO's 

and yes, you CAN igore users on this site I believe.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 18 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Yeah, let's not let this site turn into MO.  If that poster is Joe (or someone helping Joe) they are probably trying to turn us into MO because we talk negatively about them.  So instead of stooping to their level let's just try to ignore this person.  Some sites let you "ignore" a poster.  If we can't do that here (I would have no clue how to) then let's just do it ourselves by not reading their posts.  Seems like they are just going to pick at whoever will bite so let's try not to bite.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53704*


[/QUOTE]

I bit last night...I think I probably drew blood too!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

what happened


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 18 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Can I offer a few words of advice?  I have not read the "offensive" posts...nor do I care to at this point.  I think that sometimes it's best just to walk away from (or in this case, not click on) a situation when things get a little too nasty.  I know we all value the ability to speak freely, and that's what makes this site so wonderful.  Please take the higher road and just don't engage in negative "conversation."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53693*


[/QUOTE]

Very well said, Saltymalty. Maybe this new poster did not intend for their remark to spark such controversy. Isn't it a bit too early to turn on someone new? I don't understand why a whole new thread was opened to talk about it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Crap! I didn't mean Joe lol. Good thing everyone knew what I was talking about! LOL So sorry Joe!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 18 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Crap!  I didn't mean Joe lol.  Good thing everyone knew what I was talking about!  LOL  So sorry Joe!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53738*


[/QUOTE]


They are VERY much alike...Joe/Jay...easy to get the names mixed up...I remember it this way...Joe is cOOl with and "o" in it!







I won't say what the "a" in Jay stands for.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Apr 18 2005, 11:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I hope that all of this can be forgotten, life is too short. A quick story: My very best friend (of 30 years) and I were talking about an event that had just happened. I made a very innocent remark during the conversation, which then continued on for at least another hour. Two days later I received an email from her saying "the more she thought about it, the more what I said made her mad." She never wanted to talk to me again. I tried calling, emailing, and sending cards, nothing worked. Who sits around and thinks about someting until it makes her mad? Anyway, it took almost a year before I finally quit thinking about this every day. It has now been two years and I have no best friend. Please let this go and move on. We are a great group of people and we can learn so much from each other. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Apr 18 2005, 08:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said, Saltymalty. Maybe this new poster did not intend for their remark to spark such controversy. Isn't it a bit too early to turn on someone new? I don't understand why a whole new thread was opened to talk about it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53727
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was thinking the same thing.....No need to open new thread to complain. there's thing called PM.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ya well I thought perhaps venting on the forum might help me AND the forum as a whole but obviously not. I am sorry I posted this and I'll remember not to ask for support in the future.







I didn't personally ask you to post in this thread right? Yes, that sounds like some sarcasm I guess...but if you don't approve of the thread, why post in it







I am done posting on the subject. Like I said, sorry I even tried...and but I am NOT sorry I tried to help defend a friend in the other thread.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

lets all have a







i just want to express that we all need to remember this is a forum, an "open air" place of communication and although there is no reasons for anyone to be rude, mean, sarcastic, etc. its going to happen, the great thing about the world is the differences in people, their thoughts, their attitude, the way they communicate, where their from, how they were raised, etc

if life wad the same perfect piece of pie, time after time, eventually life would suck, luckily there are lots of pies out there









now as i close this thread too i am going to get a snack because evidiently i am hungry







not quite sure where the pie thing came from :new_Eyecrazy:


----------

